# Interesting: Ancient Aliens S07E15 Hidden Pyramids Full Episode



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Other episode:


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Interestingly stupid, but entertaining.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

My favorite one was Puma Punku from a few years back.

It's not that far from another ancient settlement, but just comparing the two you instantly see, that the presumably older settlement of Puma Punku is far more complex.

That anyone in antiquity could cut stone like that on a large scale is a marvel. Also, the weird shapes is just bizarre.










The amount of hassle it took to cut these stones like that, and then line them up as if you were going to build something, but then it looks like the building project stopped at some point.

In Christianity this is the stuff we might attribute to the Nephilim, (human-like creatures before the flood). Not saying that's what it is because I never looked up decent research on the settlement from anyone you can trust. Ancient alien dudes are a bit out there.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

This is one of my favourite shows. No joke. It's my Desperate Housewives. It's my Kardashian Whatevers. My guilty pleasure.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

BlackDog said:


> This is one of my favourite shows. No joke. It's my Desperate Housewives. It's my Kardashian Whatevers. My guilty pleasure.


Me too. I can watch that show for hours. Of course if someone barges in on me watching it unexpectedly, I always change the channel quickly. "What are you watching...?" "Oh..you know..nothing really....just browsing around." *shuts off tv*.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

No. Just No.



Sporadic Aura said:


> Me too. I can watch that show for hours. Of course if someone barges in on me watching it unexpectedly, I always change the channel quickly. "What are you watching...?" "Oh..you know..nothing really....just browsing around." *shuts off tv*.


Lol, for some reason this reminds me of the joke I can barely remember about some teenage boy watching an opera or something like that and someone barges in and he quickly switches it to porn because that's less embarrassing to a teenage boy than being into the opera.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Me too. I can watch that show for hours. Of course if someone barges in on me watching it unexpectedly, I always change the channel quickly. "What are you watching...?" "Oh..you know..nothing really....just browsing around." *shuts off tv*.


Me too! I had the flu a couple months back and took the day off and had a marathon. It was amazing. I was like eating soup and just getting my mind blown. 

"WHAT. The story of the Virgin Mary ascending to heaven was actually a woman getting abducted by aliens in a rocket ship? THIS IS SO MUCH BETTER".


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

I just watch those shows for the architecture and the artwork. With what has been going on the the Middle East lately, a lot of the Assyrian stonework and paintings have been destroyed and all we have left of them are photographs and video footage. :sad:


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

UraniaIsis said:


> With what has been going on the the Middle East lately, a lot of the Assyrian stonework and paintings have been destroyed and all we have left of them are photographs and video footage. :sad:


I, for one, think they wouldn't be something more than photographs and video footage anyway even if they weren't destroyed. I have an interest in their nature and meaning yet I never had a plan to personally visit them. Once digitally cataloged, physical existence of those things is nothing but touristic attraction as a source of revenue. After all, it's a static piece of stone or a layer of paint with a message. Not a gold bullion or a thousand years old tree.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

yet another intj said:


> I, for one, think they wouldn't be something more than photographs and video footage anyway even if they weren't destroyed. I have an interest in their nature and meaning yet I never had a plan to personally visit them. Once digitally cataloged, physical existence of those things is nothing but touristic attraction as a source of revenue. After all, it's a static piece of stone or a layer of paint with a message. Not a gold bullion or a thousand years old tree.


True. Materialistically they are of no intrinsic value, including the bullion and the tree. But, for many of those where this existed in their own country who could have easily left their homes to view and admire them, if it was safe to do so, will no longer have any other proof it was a part of their history for future generations aside from the photographs and video footage. That is if nothing or no one erases or destroys those mediums either. History is being rewritten a little bit every day.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

have you seen chariots of the gods?
if not i recommend it, it's on netflix


----------

